# confusion over calories



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

right I'm really struggling to gain weight, my maintenance is 5500ish so iv been aiming for 6200 to gain, but i can't eat the much clean food and also i can't afford to eat that much clean food every day.

so my confusion comes from " empty calories " what does this actually mean? along as i hit my protein intake for the day can i get the rest of the calories from basically junk food ( burgers, pizza, mass gainers etc ) I'm not bothered about fat gain. my weight just will not move because i can't get the calories in eating only clean food.

any help will be greatly appreciated, cheers


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Maintainance is 5500? Fvck me, what height and weight are you?

Extra cals us home made mass shakes

Whey

PB/olive oil

Oats/rice flour


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

You really are confused over calories


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

mcrewe123 said:


> right I'm really struggling to gain weight, my maintenance is 5500ish so iv been aiming for 6200 to gain, but i can't eat the much clean food and also i can't afford to eat that much clean food every day.
> 
> so my confusion comes from " empty calories " what does this actually mean? along as i hit my protein intake for the day can i get the rest of the calories from basically junk food ( burgers, pizza, mass gainers etc ) I'm not bothered about fat gain. my weight just will not move because i can't get the calories in eating only clean food.
> 
> any help will be greatly appreciated, cheers


5500kcals to maintain? How do you come at that figure, and also how do you calculate your calorie intake? Do you use software like myfitnesspal or just guestimate?

"Empty calories" simply refers to food with a high calorie to weight ratio but low mineral, vitamin, efa, antioxidant, fibre and other nutrient content that possibly also contains anti-nutrients (artificial additives that may have a negative health effect).


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

5500 calories to maintain.... are you sure? :scared:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah iv got cystic fibrosis so i dont absorb food/nutrients well so thats why my calories are so high. My dietician worked it out for me but it may be off abit but i dont gain weight at 4500 which is what i was eating previously.

Hence the reason for my question with junk food to make up the calories


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

mcrewe123 said:


> Yeah iv got cystic fibrosis so i dont absorb food/nutrients well so thats why my calories are so high. My dietician worked it out for me but it may be off abit but i dont gain weight at 4500 which is what i was eating previously.
> 
> Hence the reason for my question with junk food to make up the calories


Personally, I'd be minimizing my junk food intake as much as possible if I were you. If you're condition limits your body's efficiency at absorbing vitamins, minerals and other micro-nutrients why make it even harder on yourself by not maximizing your intake of food that contains them?

Good on you though for not lying down and giving in to your condition. If your avi is a recent snapshot you're in better shape than a lot of people without any health issues.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

mcrewe123 said:


> right I'm really struggling to gain weight, my maintenance is 5500ish so iv been aiming for 6200 to gain, but i can't eat the much clean food and also i can't afford to eat that much clean food every day.
> 
> so my confusion comes from " empty calories " what does this actually mean? along as i hit my protein intake for the day can i get the rest of the calories from basically junk food ( burgers, pizza, mass gainers etc ) I'm not bothered about fat gain. my weight just will not move because i can't get the calories in eating only clean food.
> 
> any help will be greatly appreciated, cheers


Cant believe your maintenance calories is 5500 how do you work that out ?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd personally get 4000 from clean food. The rest junk.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

very true tbf mate, its just hard trying to get the much food down in a day! do you think my best option would be normal meals and make the rest up with a few home made mass gainers?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

definite junk food.

Chips are made from potatoes

pizza is wheat, vegetables and meat

most fats are good for you or at least neutral. Rapeseed oil is high in omegas and cheap.

I'd make my own fried chicken, skin on in breadcrumbs using good oil with a plate of lovely lovely chips. I'm sure you can make a nice 2K meal out of that to make a dent. Tescos finest pizza's are 1,100 each and taste amazing. The meat ones will be lower GI.

Shakes with whey, whole milk, peanut butter, EVOO, ice cream and fruit can boost up the calories very quickly.

Get started cheaply with oats.

If you are getting enough vitamins, minerals fibre from half your calories. Where you get the calories from the other half matters.

It's sad that you have a bad affliction, but laugh it in face with a lovely plate of fun and enjoy what you can of it


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

mcrewe123 said:


> Yeah iv got cystic fibrosis so i dont absorb food/nutrients well so thats why my calories are so high. My dietician worked it out for me but it may be off abit but i dont gain weight at 4500 which is what i was eating previously.
> 
> Hence the reason for my question with junk food to make up the calories


Ah, that explains a lot... in that case, for someone of your physical condition (assuming that's you in your avi) 5500kcal isn't that much at all.

I'm actually flying out to the states today so won't be on again till tomorrow, but I'll either come back to this thread or drop you a PM... have helped out a few people with health probs who need special diets, might be able to give you a few little pointers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

If I was you I'd go for something like that

I could manage that if I was training hard enough, and I'm half your size!

Could easily throw more milk, oil or cheese in there too (perhaps veg, cheap as chips)

That's basically a protein shake breakfast, 3 proper meals and a post workout shake 

I've guesstimated the weights of cooked meats, I know 500g chicken roasted turns in to 450g cooked chicken, the 350g mince is a guess at 500g fried after you drain the fat


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah thats me in my avi mate about 4 months ago.

That would be great mate thanks alot. Give me a pm when your free

Cheers mate


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone its much appreciated!


----------



## xHaz (Dec 11, 2013)

I eat 5500 calories bulking as ectomorph, find oats best way to boost calories large bowl of oats n milk works out about 1k calories 200g oats 400ml milk and gone in 5 mins


----------

